# Fuel oil consumption modern bulk carrier



## Shipbuilder (Jun 30, 2005)

What would be the approximate fuel consumption in tons per day for a 12 knot giant bulk carrier of about 100,000 gross tons? Just curiosity, no particular reason! I know the 22.5 knot, 36,000 ton _Windsor Castle_ used about 250 tons per day, but she was a steamship!
Bob


----------



## Shipbuilder (Jun 30, 2005)

Surprised no-one knew! After a Google search, I eventually found it - 46.4 tons per day at 14 knots. That is a 107,413 gross ton bulk carrier.


----------

